# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  11/17/2010 - "Blood in the Water"

## Oneironaut Zero

*11/17/2010
"Blood in the Water"*

I was in a sunlit cove, but deep within the hull of an enormous, old ship. Also on the ship was a coven of vampires, and I vaguely remember a small number of lycans, but I'm not 100%. MJ was with me, along with a few other unfortunate humans, and we were being held in the ships bowels. Apparently, I and a few others were going to be turned, against our will. MJ and the rest were going to be completely drained, and/or eaten. This coven consisted of dozens upon dozens of vampires on board, and only a handful of us. We knew we had no chance of escape, but we were going to fight like Hell.





...It wasn't really much of a fight.

There was a long sequence of watching the vampires just rip through our numbers, brutally tearing humans limb from limb and gorging themselves on the seemingly gallons of blood that soaked the chambers and hallways. People screamed and ran for their lives. The sounds of a slaughter filled the entire vessel. I don't remember what it was, but a few of us - the last alive - figured out a way to blow up the ship. It was something of a suicide mission, but it was the only possible thing to do. 





I remember the explosion. The ship's hull had been completely sealed from the sunlight, for obvious reasons. But when the ship exploded, nearly killing me and - as far as I could tell - the other survivors, all of that sunlight was unobstructed. It flowed into the void that used to be an enormous ship, while the ship, itself, was literally blown to pieces. Most of the vampires were instantly obliterated. I was thrown into the water, and remember beginning to sink. I swam toward the surface, as fast as I could, but I kept feeling someone grabbing at me, frantically, from below. It was a vampire, and there were more of them surrounding me. I paddled for the surface with my arms in a panic, kicking my feet - more to keep the pursuing hands from getting a grip, than trying to actually go upward. Luckily, when I got to the surface, I was floating in a bath of sunlight. The vampire completely stopped giving chase. Not a single one of them could swim those last few feet, to reach me. Looking down at the vampires, with my head still underwater, was an  _amazing_ sight (though creepy as all shit). The top section of the water was a layer of orange from the sun, and it just got progressively darker blue, beneath. And there were those creatures; just staring at me, descending into the darkness because they couldn't come any further. (It sticks out in my head as the most distinct visual of the dream. I may draw it, one of these days. Here is a photo manipulation, for now.  :smiley: )



On the surface, rescued by a blistering sun, I slung my arms over a piece of debris - exhausted. Incredibly, I had no fear of the vampires being able to reach me, and I completely relaxed, with the lower half of my body still hanging in the water. I looked around and saw no one. There was nothing but wooden planks scattered around me; remnants of the great ship, which was probably still sinking beneath me. I was sure I was the last one to make it out, though I was not surprised, since there weren't many of us left, in the beginning of the end. But I was wrong. I finally spotted another figure in the debris, hanging on for her life, just as I was. It was MJ. She and I were the only ones that had made it out alive.



I swam over to her and we just allowed ourselves to float with the current, for a moment. By this time - seemingly out of nowhere - there were other people in the cove, large boats just floating passed and around us. One would have guessed that the massive explosion had never happened, if not for the large piece of wood we were floating on. We tried to wave people over, to pick us up, but all of the boats just traveled on by, as if they didn't see us. We could see that the driver of one of the larger boats was a man with a shotgun. We called out to him to let us aboard, but he just glared at us as his boat hummed passed, not saying a word. Finally, though, we made it back to land, on our own. The atmosphere seemed to have changed again, and this was now just a massive party; people dancing and drinking in the, quite beautiful surroundings of rock and water. Instantly, our spirits were lifted. We got to partying our asses off, with the unspoken understanding that some serious 'We fucking survived!' sex was in order.



Woke up before we got that far, though.  :tongue2: 

(Source Pictures can be found HERE)

----------


## MrTransitory

Very captivating and visceral - you should certainly draw that scene of vampires so close to you, yet so far.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Thanks, Mr. T. I plan on it.  :smiley:  

When exactly that will be, remains to be seen, though. Lol.

----------

